# Signature Request



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello you photoshop studs. I would like to request a sig of my favorite fighters in eash division. I cant find my last request but it was a long time ago so I know I am safe :thumbsup:

The Request:

A sig with a pic of my favorite fighter in each division. Fedor, Lyoto, Akiyama, Diego, and JZ. I am attaching pictures as I would like just headshot type photos rather than action pics but whatever you prefer to use is fine by me. I dont really have a preference on whether the pics are blended or seperated so use your artistic abilities to do what you like. 


Pics:








- Far Left 








- Middle Left 








- Middle








- Middle Right








- Far Right


Title: The Elite


Sub-Text: JT42


Colors: Whatever looks best. I like darker colors more than bright


Size: Max possible


Avatar?: No, I will be rocking Alicia for a while :thumb02:


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont got time tonight but I'll definatly pump something out tommorow,


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I will try something..


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

not positive but ill see


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Alright so I lied, I gave it a go, it never turned out how I thought it would though, here it is.










EDIT:

I touched it up a bit to take out some dead space.










It never really turned out as I wanted it to.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Toxic for the work, that is a sweet idea; it kinda looks like a dollar bill :thumb03: 

Only thing I am worried about is because the border is large and colored and the fighter pics are B&W it kinda seems like the focus is the border. Thats a really original idea though and I like it fo sho! 

I will rep you as soon as I can since apparently I recently did for something else. Cant wait to see what other ideas Nikos and Steph have as well :thumb01:


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Siiiiiiick sig man. Like I said before I like your style Toxic.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I know what you mean about the borders, I disliked that to,, especially not in the first one with smooth surface,


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The dead space is still bugging me so I did a redo let me know what you think.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> The dead space is still bugging me so I did a redo let me know what you think.


I like it your style is not the same like Composure and KryOnicle they do the same shit over and over


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks man, I just try to do something diffrent, I mean they do great work but personally Im not a big fan of the simple rectangle picture blending sig, I like to try to make each sig unique.

I thought it was funny in the ToeZup contest somebody told me I was unoriginal because my entry was to much like the sig I did for FunkYou, I was kinda offended because honestly every other sig entrant was the same rectangle picture blended style adn mine is unoriginal?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i think u r good toxic...esp since u started just recently right? i started like couple months ago and im still learning...i try to be unique and different but sometime the basic rectangle i will use for time sake also some of my best work ive done has been from the rectangle blending sigs......but i try to make them different and unique when i can


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah Ive been doing it for little while I guess a couple months now, some people do the rectangle thing great not me, actually my favorite piece of yours was your GSP sig were you blended him into a pic of the octagon, the one with the orange tone. But to me thats still diffrent, to each there own I just want to stand out good or bad.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thats true it all depends on the persons preference and taste im sure there are sig uve seen and was like thats so ugly...ive done it...but im sure people have thought that about mine...but whatever the designer likes is all that matters right


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

That new sig is even sweeter than the last one!! Thanks a million Toxic. I gotta agree that you have really original work and I had even voted for your entry into the ToeZup contest before ever requesting this sig. Keep up the great work :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks man glad you like it.


----------

